# Lap revision gastric bypass?



## pupsgrl (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a laparoscopic revision of gastric bypass and partial gastrectomy.  My doc wants to use 43860- which would be perfect if this was an open procedure.  I am going to use 43659 but I am having troubles figuring out what lap code to compare it to to get my pricing and RVU's.  Any thoughts?
Thank you!!!


----------



## lindacoder (Aug 20, 2013)

I would use the unlisted 43659 and send a note stating that there is no laparoscopic code for this procedure but the compariable open code is 43860. Send this along with the operative note and you should not have any trouble. You can get the similar RVU from the open code. It may be slightly different but at least its something the insurance has to go on.  Good luck.


----------



## pupsgrl (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Linda for your input!


----------

